# Baliza led estroboscopica 12v (auto)



## fenix03 (May 14, 2013)

hola..estoy en un proyecto de armado de baliza de emergencia para el auto...como los conitos u ojos de gato triangular..pero mi idea es hacerla con 30 led`s, 15 de un lado y 15 del otro, y q*ue* se conecte en la batería de 12v del automóvil y haga efecto tipo policía u ambulancia...obvio q*ue* los led son rojo brillante..el uso de la baliza es para cuando se nos rompe algo del motor a la noche o comúnmente pinchamos..y nos sirve de precaución...su el archivo d*e* como hice el funcionamiento..si alguien puede decirme si lo hice bien mejor..saludos...


----------



## elaficionado (May 14, 2013)

Hola.

Te dejo dos circuitos opcionales.



Chao.
elaficioado.


----------



## morta (May 14, 2013)

en el livewire funciona, lo único que yo te recomendaría cambiar los transistores bc547 por bc337 para que soporten los 300mA que consumen los 15 leds de cada rama.


----------



## fenix03 (May 16, 2013)

muchas gracias elaficionado...m sirvio mucho..esta mejorado a lo que yo hice..tengan en cuenta q*ue* por lo poco q*ue* m*e* pudo enseñar mi padre pude hacer mucho...

morta..cual es la diferencia entre los transitores q*ue* se le puso y el q*ue* m*e* nombras vos?...

inquietud...puedo agregarle otra serie de 30 led..sin modificar el circuito con dichos componentes o debo hacerle reformas...? hasta ahi llego mi inteligencia...

gracias a ambos...


----------



## fenix03 (Jun 14, 2013)

hola elaficionado, te adjunto una de las dos balizas que me habias mandado vos. sobre la que envio es la que kiero agregarle una serie mas de 30 led, que en el livewire funciona, pero lo llevo a la protoboard no andan. cual es la modificacion que debo hacerle? conclucion, es agregarle otra serie de 30 led, mas lo que ya tienen. saludos y gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 14, 2013)

Hola.

Mira esto.


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fenix03 (Jun 14, 2013)

gracias elaficionado, ni bien la termine subo una foto o un pequeño video..saludos compadre


----------

